# Major Wheel purchase!!



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Talk to me!
For forever I've lusted after the Kromski Polinaise wheel. But, I'm suddenly not 100% that its the one I want.
Dh said for me to pick out whatever one made me happy and get it( he's awesome like that).
Anyway, if you wanted a "Cinderella" type wheel, which one would you pick??.??:sing:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I've got my little Babe wheel. She's been a lot of fun to learn on, and folds right up when I need her to. She's not flashy or pretty, but she's a good little worker.
This will be my "show-off, pretty wheel" . Strictly for home use.
:gaptooth:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

CPW! Frazzle can hook you up I bet


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Why not? I'd like one too. Even when you aren't using it you've got a pretty piece of furniture.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

I have the Polinaise. I lusted after it too. Hubby was away in Iraq but said the same as yours  I couldn't spin at the time but as Maura said, my thinking was if I never get the hang of spinning at least I'll enjoy looking at it and if I enjoy looking at it maybe it'll keep going back to it until I do learn to use it. Well, I stuck with it and made some VERY funky over-spun "yarn". But it finally clicked. Getting the settings just right was the major hurdle. 

I still love it. The only thing I don't like is having to remove the drive-band to change the bobbin. Also I started out trying to spin in the double drive arrangement. I just couldn't get anywhere with it. As soon as I switched to scotch tension everything fell into place.

It's the only wheel I've ever known so I can't give you any other suggestions.

Oh, and I named her Elspeth of Nottingham after this beautiful piece by -would you believe -the Dutch rock band Focus: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RF6N4zFp2Q[/ame]

Pauline


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Have you actually sat down and spun for an extended period of time on one? If so, and you still lust after it, go for it! There have been several different models of wheels over the years that I thought I just "had to have". But, after spinning on them found out it didn't float my boat.....the Ashford Joy comes to mind...yecckk.

And, like WIHH said, wheels from well know makers are very easy to re-sell.

You're very lucky to have a supportive husband. Mine thinks that my wheels (3) are just taking up space! LOL (I don't listen)


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I also love the Polonaise - Norwegians are one of my favourites. I have seen it in person and it is VERY nice. I think you can finish it yourself, yes? So you can make it match your house or be whatever you want it to be.

Of course I adore my CPW - but they are hard to find, and persnickety (I was gonna use a less polite word - changes in humidity or moving them un-carefully can make them toss drive bands ... it's not a big thing if you are ok with tweaking the wheel but they DO expect some coddling ... at a century old, I'd say they are entitled).

I don't have a wheel that you can change bobbins without removing the drive band, so I've never even considered that as an issue. 

I *do* prefer single treadles, I know that for sure - if you aren't certain of your preferences definitely try one of each to find out. My long draw spinning style is horribly cramped at a DT because I have to sit straight on to the wheel, with a ST I sit with the wheel angled away from me and I get way more room for my arm (especially since I draft with my left hand and so can't draft across the body with a wheel that has the orifice on the left).

Just some things to ponder. 

And uhh yeah. I have five wheels here at home - a Norwegian (reproduction vintage), the CPW, a great wheel, the Babe, and a little Lithuanian.  So sure, get another! Wheels get lonely by themselves, eh?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks all!
I'm going to do it!!!
I found one at a shop out of Solvang California, they offer free shipping, and I get a few goodies along with the purchase, a two yard niddy noddy,( don't have one) 8 oz.s of fiber ready to spin, and an extra bobbin finished the same as the wheel. Now to decide on a finish!
I'm partial to lighter wood myself, but I don't really know that I care for the clear finish, those of you that have this, if any of you do, is the wood more yellow, or white?
I think the Walnut may be a bit to black for me, so it might just be the Mahogany, or maybe just unfinished and then I can pickle it? Decisions, decisions...........:yuck:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Get the unfinished and do it yourself with Danish oil in the shade of your choosing. 


Yes, this is always my answer. Had you noticed?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes!!

And wheels do get lonely.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have a Kromski, not the one you are getting and I have the clear finish on it. The wood is more white than yellow, I like it. Unfortunatelt I think it has a poly finish which I do not care for. I agree with the two above me, finish it yourself.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

So what are the options for finishing a wheel yourself? My dad just bought me an unfinished Kromski Minstrel and I've been trying to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

My favourite wheel finish is Watco Danish Oil.

Wipe on with rags (old not-handknit socks or tshirts work well), then wipe off. Repeat until you get the level of shine you want.

It's a bit smelly, best to do it outdoors. The rags can ignite, so lay them out flat to dry on the pavement or hang them on a fence or something until they are dry - once dry they are no risk, just when they are damp with the finish.

All my wheels (and my walls, and my floor, and a good portion of my furniture) are done with Watco Danish in a variety of shades. I love the stuff - it's easy to apply, looks awesome, and is easy to maintain - if the finish ever looks weary, just wipe on another coat and it perks right up.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi! Just happened to have a signal today and saw this got bumped.
I did get my Polinaise, the one that was offered for sale here on the board actually. I adore it!!!
The seller sent me the Kniddy Knoddy, 6 bobbin, and the Lazy Kate as well!!
I'm so very happy with it all. It is the clear finish, which for me is perfection, spins like a dream , and her name is Saraphine, after the sweet old woman who originally owned our property. Apparently, she was a very avid spinner as well.:thumb:


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion Frazzle, I'll look into that. Now the decision on what color to do it.  Congratulations on the new wheel Debi


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

My two favourite shades are Dark Walnut (for a deeper wood colour, how dark it goes depends on what type of wood you are covering) and Light Walnut (which gives a golden, very natural wood tone).


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I have a little wheel made for me by an old man in Shetland. I asked him to use different woods as that would have been what they did in the old days, using wood from wrecked boats or anything they could come up with (there are almost no trees on Shetland). He did a really artful job, and I like it much better than those he makes with all the same wood.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

No, he's retired and is a second (or third) generation wheelmaker as well as doing other fine woodworking projects like clocks and gun stocks. People bring him wood they no longer want, like leaves from mahogany tables, etc. I didn't know Haldane wheels were made by a single wheelmaker. I thought they were made in a factory-like setting somewhere in mainland Scotland. I also didn't know about the moveable maidens. I have a Lewis, but I don't think it's got two moveable maidens--it lives in Fair Isle, so I can't check at the moment!


----------

